# $105K Job Created For Lt. Governor's Campaign Aide



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Jennifer Murphy Hired For Economic Development Job*

POSTED: 8:01 pm EST March 11, 2011

*BOSTON -- *The former director of Lt. Gov. Timothy Murray's political committee has been hired to a new $105,000-a-year state job in charge of coordinating the Patrick administration's "Gateway Cities" agenda, the Statehouse News Service reported Friday.

On Friday, a day after it was announced that Jennifer Murphy would be leaving as director of the Citizens Committee to Elect Tim Murray, Secretary of Housing and Economic Development Greg Bialecki introduced Murphy as the state's new assistant secretary for gateway cities initiatives.

The job, created within the Patrick administration for Murphy, will pay a salary of $105,000 and involve "work across the eight cabinet secretariats to develop, coordinate and implement the Patrick-Murray Administration's Gateway Cities agenda to best address the needs and fully maximize the potential of these twenty-four distinct municipalities," according to Bialecki, who is traveling with Gov. Deval Patrick in Israel.

Full Story:
$105K Job Created For Lt. Governor's Campaign Aide - Politics News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Garbage! Absolute GARBAGE!!!!!!!!:stomp:


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

This makes me sick. Creation of a “new” position = a political favor. Deval’s decisions for this state cease to baffle me. What confuses me even more is why people voted for him…………


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2011)

officerbob said:


> What confuses me even more is why people voted for him&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## Edmizer1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I have found my new avatar!


----------

